# KT-610 Android TV Media Stick



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anybody know whether I can download any virtual app from Google Play store which will able to operate KT-610 Android TV Media Stick ?

It is Rockchip RK3128 .

There are lots of virtual remotes I need get right one for that Rockchip brand and model no. right ?

Thanks


----------

